# Testosterone vial from UPS



## JayLay777 (Aug 24, 2020)

Just got testosterone shipped to me from my compounding pharmacy in a ups truck. When I received it though it was warm like it was sitting around in a hot truck for a while. Does heat affect the Quality  Of the testosterone in the vial ?


----------



## CJ (Aug 24, 2020)

Not all all. In fact, you'd heat it up yourself if it ever crystallized from being too cold. Some even heat up the oil before injecting it, although not too hot, obviously. Ouch. 

No worries, you're good.


----------



## rawdeal (Aug 24, 2020)

Wondering if UPS has been what that compounding pharmacy always uses or if this is their reaction to USPS slow-downs.  I do get a special Rx from a compounding pharmacy for one of my dogs via Fed Ex, and this has always been the case, but there are stories now of various live stuff (plants, baby chicks, crickets, other bait) dying while packages sit in the post office.

Like CJ says, aas shouldn't be affected by heat in any shipping companies' trucks, but there are some packs some people get that are freezer-packed.  Hoping too that any normal aas packs sent by ug pharmacists that do get delayed don't lead to criticism of the pharmacist when it is really due to the current USPS situation.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 24, 2020)

If it were an issue, the compounding pharmacy would have sent it in dry ice due to high temps....


----------



## Dunamis (Feb 25, 2021)

I'm a new guy here. What is a compounding pharmacy?


----------



## rawdeal (Feb 25, 2021)

Dunamis said:


> I'm a new guy here. What is a compounding pharmacy?



I'm a middle aged guy on this board and an old guy in general.  A compounding pharmacy is one that will mix up things ordered by a doctor's prescription that are not common enough for CVS or Walgreens to routinely stock them. What differentiates them is not the legality of a substance but the likelihood that a routine pharmacy can quickly sell it if they invest time and shelf space stocking it. (Some) compounding pharmacies do explore how far they can push legal limits, however ... not so much about the actual substance in question as in at what doses and whether the doctor on the script is your doctor in a traditional way or if he is an online MD selling you whatever doses you order based only on an online relationship with you.

All this based on imo and experiences only  ............


----------



## rawdeal (Feb 25, 2021)

Adding ... a compounding pharmacy could be within easy driving distance for you, but it is much more likely they are not and your order will have to be shipped to you.  Some things are temperature-sensitive, some are not ... hence the earlier discussion in this thread.


----------

